# Measure 3x -> Cut 1x



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Fitment for my new wheels. After measuring a bunch of times, it all worked out and I have 4mm to spare. The catch to all of this is my adapters since I can't simply order spacers to push the wheels out, i had to order all new adapters.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

New wheels you say? cant wait to see em


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (NB_Turbo1)*

Was the picture really good enough to do all up with the black border and the funky little logo and stuff? Even labeled I can't make sense of the photo and I ran into major wheel-shock clearance issues trying to get my A8's running so I know what you're getting at.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 11:13 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (SomeMacGuy)*

nope, but the border is part of an automated script i use to resize all my photos. sorry, my phone doesn't take pictures as well as my 40D


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

so which new wheels did you get? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

Something a little more classic


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

What the hell am I looking at in that first pic?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Something a little more classic









*golf clap*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (13minutes)*

BBS RS







<mmmmm> I been wanting to built a set forever now....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*










What is with the BBS RS these days? It seems like that is the wheel that everyone and their mother is running on their cars.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

post a pic of the entire car with the wheels


----------



## gilligan69 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

You should not have the right to own a camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (gilligan69)*

20v - I got the complete set for $300. A deal i couldn't pass up and the fitment is better then my sawblades.
71 - I'm refinishing the wheels right now so no pics on the car yet.
gilligan - its funny how you praise my photos on one site ... and tear up a camera phone pic on another. If I could fit my 40D in that angle I would have. 
ps. i'm bugasm99


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:47 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

I was just poking fun at that first photo dude! Your artsy pics are always A++! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (SomeMacGuy)*


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_









I have 3 of those currently








And for $300, I would have bought RS's too, but I would have flipped em and picked up something less played out.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (20V BUG)*

played out? You can spend a lot of money to built RS's especially on mk4 chasis. Theres so many options when it comes to it. Polished centers , wider lips 24k gold bolts, center caps or chrome etc.
I've seen widened 17x9 and 17x10 and chromed RS301's go for as much as 6k US and thats more then some have in mods altogether on these NB forums.
You can also build 18" and 19" RS's 
And to say they are played out is a joke, nobody even came close to rocking them at all or rocking them right on a NB yet
i was going to do it but I love my LM's too much


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
I've seen widened 17x9 and 17x10 and chromed RS301's go for as much as 6k US and thats more then some have in mods altogether on these NB forums.
And to say they are played out is a joke, nobody even came close to rocking them at all or rocking them right on a NB yet


1st, just because something is stupidly expensive doesn't mean it's cool, awesome, or not played out. I have seen chrome, silver, green, hot pink, black, basically every color under the sun running adapters, redrilled, 7"-10.5" wide with 1"-3.5" lips, chrome bolts, gold bolts, bbs bolts, machined bolts, nickel bolts etc etc.
And just because noone has pulled them off on a NB doesn't mean that they aren't played out. Take a walk over to the 3/2/G, MK4, or MK5 forums and it seems like everyother car has RS's or Super RS's on them. And next year it will be just like Benz wheels, everyone will have gotten so sick of seeing them that noone will want them anymore. Personally, I am already to that point.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
1st, just because something is stupidly expensive doesn't mean it's cool, awesome, or not played out. I have seen chrome, silver, green, hot pink, black, basically every color under the sun running adapters, redrilled, 7"-10.5" wide with 1"-3.5" lips, chrome bolts, gold bolts, bbs bolts, machined bolts, nickel bolts etc etc.
And just because noone has pulled them off on a NB doesn't mean that they aren't played out. Take a walk over to the 3/2/G, MK4, or MK5 forums and it seems like everyother car has RS's or Super RS's on them. And next year it will be just like Benz wheels, everyone will have gotten so sick of seeing them that noone will want them anymore. Personally, I am already to that point.

RS are almost iconical for the watercooled scene..like Fuchs or Twists on a Porsche, or Cragars on a muscle car. At any show you're expected to see atleast a few, because they are univerally accepted wheel choices. They just plain look right; why else do you think so many go through the trouble and expense of buying them?
People always seem to strive to be different, but to what end? Peple get to fouced on that, either end up doing nothing, and or selling their car. 
I say-forget being different, be yourself. Do what you want. In the end it's _your_ car, whether or not one detail or the other is played or not. It's the whole picture, the combination of choices and ideas that makes a person car individual. Kind of like a recipe. 
-Can you tell I've been watching "Ratatouille"?








And you can dislike things or think they're done too often all you want, that's fine. It's motivation to move in a different direction and make different things. But don't pull out tags like "Played out" even before we've seen the whole picture. Especially in the case of RS wheels on a bug..after all, what's the first thing people are gonna say at a show but: "RS's on bug?! OMGWTFBBQHI2uu!!"
Maybe that's half the problem with this place.. people that complain that no one does anything, but when they do something-it's considered played out because only every other dub BUT ours has done it. At the very least, can't we all agree we'll never get anywhere in this scene if at the very least we don't play some hardcore catch-up?




_Modified by 13minutes at 9:01 AM 6-15-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (13minutes)*

I'm not going to get into this any further, its almost pointless.
So what wheel is good for you 20v bug? Whats the wheel of your choice? What is cool in your book and not played out?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I'm not going to get into this any further, its almost pointless.
So what wheel is good for you 20v bug? Whats the wheel of your choice? What is cool in your book and not played out?


Personally, I am a fan of Borbet Type A, Bridgestone DTM, Schmidt TH lines are still baller, BBS CH, WORK Meister S1, Keskin KT1, Fabulous Various, TSW Croft, TSW Holsten, and my personal fav the ones I am rockin on my car TSW Air circa 2001.











_Modified by 20V BUG at 5:02 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (20V BUG)*

hmm, look what i missed while I was away for the weekend.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

BBS's will look damn good man.. but I am sorry your car w/ the Vette wheels is supreme. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You pulled them off better then any Mk2,Mk3,Mk4 I have seen with em.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (PzwoTDI)*

well, i don't think the sawblades are going anywhere either. They need refinished bad, so once there tires are off I will work on cleaning them up and decide what to do. And I will never know what the RS's could look like unless I try ... so thats what I am going to do.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

What are the specs on wheels if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

pm sent.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

got it for some reason i cant im on this thing i dont know whats wrong with it. Sounds sick, i know someone had that same setup on red mk4. Should look sick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

i can only hope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

some motivation for the haters


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

Can never get enough of those.
All the better if they are mounted on a bug too.
Buying new wheels must be the thing to do right now. Just got some old school Sparco rims myself.
Get those pics up when you can Josh, I eagerly await to see them on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (Amsterdam087)*

i'm still in the midst of disassembling them so nothing for a little while. I have a couple other projects at the same time so its been a slow road.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

some more fuel.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_









What is with the BBS RS these days? It seems like that is the wheel that everyone and their mother is running on their cars.

it honestly doesnt matter. Yes, the RS's are played, but they are a classic and most beautiful wheel that will always be around/a favorite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (Castor Troy)*

they fit.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

More please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

More pics Josh!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (SMOOTH)*

thats all I have for now. I was too busy taking pictures of all the hot rods. I will get some soon.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

What kind of paint did you use on your roof. Looks really nice. I have been toying with the idea of an olive green shade with a black roof. Info would be greatly appriciated. 
Oh, and more pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (Amsterdam087)*

I had it done by a local paint shop who runs ppg paints, so its a full base/ clear paint.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

A total class act, man.








NOW.. I just need to get off my duff.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (13minutes)*

Thats gangsta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

just trying to keep up with you bash.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

haha yeah right. your in a league of its own pal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I feel like an old man that raves about his BBS wheels every now and then


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

well now you can rave about your Sportsters as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

haha
they're just seats. I still have this big bbs fetish
there's nothing like a BBS LM or RS wheel on vw's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

a clearer shot before work this morning.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 3:36 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (FastAndFurious)*

Siiiiiick.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (SomeMacGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (Amsterdam087)*

damn! haha loving the new look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (NB_Turbo1)*

the only problem with "lipped/multi-piece wheels on a NB is they will always look small. (i know from experience)
HOWEVER,
the RSs are a timeless wheel!
you cannot classify them as a fad, as the benzo wheels have become.
josh, im a fan! + the gold centers compliment your interior with absolute precision!! 
cant wait to see more pix!
.
btw, F&F, i love the lms on your ride as well! 

_Modified by b-double-e at 8:04 PM 7-7-2008_


_Modified by b-double-e at 8:07 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_the gold centers compliment your interior with absolute precision!! 
cant wait to see more pix!

Thanks! In my original pshops I actually did the centers in tan to match the interior and I was seriously tempted, but decided to keep it classic and go with the gold centers.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_the only problem with "lipped/multi-piece wheels on a NB is they will always look small. (i know from experience)


The thing is you'll see that visual problem on a lot of cars. No usually the solution(?) is to counter more radical lip widths and wheel offsets, But is Neubug owners are sort of cornholed by the fact there the only ways to modify a fnder are eith costly, rare or just plain costly So you end up generally seeing more modest lip widths on a MB ( If you see them at all!), and that almost always make a wheel appear smaller than it is in my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (13minutes)*


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x ([email protected])*

very nice!! 
im liking it!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Measure 3x -> Cut 1x (b-double-e)*

Your stance and ride height = perfection


----------

